
The Caret Interviews Vint Cerf - rmason
http://www.thecaret.co/interviews/vint-cerf
======
rmason
Got the absolute pleasure of meeting Vint Cerf when he lectured at Michigan
State a few months ago. Whip smart and very funny guy who also had the ability
to explain tech so clearly that your eight year old could understand. An
amazing amount of energy for a 75 year old as he's on the road constantly.

